# AUDI FULL LED Headlights on there way



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

http://www.worldcarfans.com/9080530.007 ... -announced

wont be long till the TT has them..


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Jace said:


> wont be long till the TT has them..


Don't Audi just fit them to the 'high end' models? I've seen A4's with and without them, same for A5 (obviously S5 has them, others do not).

Of course TTS includes LED DRL, but does this mean that Audi will introduce them further down the TT range? and if so, do you reckon, they'll be able to retro-fit them?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

S3 is getting them too.

Its gone too far, Audi should have kept them to the sports models.
Can you retro fit them - sure, change the wiring and replace the headlights. Give it 2-3 year and they will be on the options list as Audi know people will pay for them. Std on lower models, i doubt it.


----------



## treblesykes TT (Jul 11, 2007)

Surely the article means full led lighting not just the christmas tree lights around main lights


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Correct, and at 3,600 euros I don't think there will be many takers getting them for their A3 1.4TSi :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

They were std on the A5/ S5 till they launched the 1.8t where they are an option


----------



## darkvader (Feb 18, 2008)

The Front LEDs are right now always connected to Xenon lights. SO if the Car (like S5 or S3) has Xenon as standard - they have LEDs. If there is no Xenon standard but you can get it as Option (all A3, small A4 and A5) than you will get LED with the Xenons.
The only Models you can't get with LEDs right now (doesn't matter if with or without Xenon): Standard TT, A8 and Q7.
But all of this is LED-Daylight only. The Full LEDS i think well be R8 exclusive for long time - and than probably go to the Q7 V12 TDI and the A8.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

They're not the DRLs as seen on other models, they are full LED headlights, they don't have any other bulbs in them



> â€¢ 54 high-performance LEDs provide all lighting functions
> â€¢ Color similar to daylight offers advantages at night
> â€¢ Innovative lighting technology as option
> 
> ...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think what you'll find is that even if Audi (or A.N. Other manufacturer) were to try and keep something like this for their top models only, then some third party would then begin to offer them aftermarket.

I think the very same thing applies to alloy wheels. I know Scotty was one of the first to put RS6 style wheels on his TTC - before Audi offered them.

Pretty soon, Audi were offering them as an option across the board. Not saying Scotty instigated that change, but they must have taken a look at the market and wondered about all that lost revenue.

As for whether or not people will spec expensive options on inexpensive cars, our Mini came with full leather, air con, dual sunroofs, climate controlled glove box...there are some strange people out there.


----------

